# Why not a buy/sell forum?



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 22, 2005)

This has probably been brought up before, but how come no buy/sell forum in here? This would seem to be the best place to find someone selling tivo's w/upgraded hard drives, etc.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi... 

We do not allow for it because it would open us up to all kinds of sellers posting to the site. The site is first and foremost a place to come for support and help with TiVo powered products. We do not want it to become a place for sales. 

We may open a TC Club section which would include a marketplace. But this will be a paid service. 

Thanks


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 22, 2005)

OK, that makes sense. I do like the fact that every thread in these forums is virtually spam-free.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

There is always the AVS Club for sale forum over at AVSForums. IMO, no need to duplicate it here.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Except some people here do not go to AVS Forum.


----------

